
Open Source Developers: Don't Block Organizations You Don't Like - DarkContinent
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/open-source-developers-stop-blocking-organizations-you-dont-like/
======
codeprimate
The idea that one should be compelled or be obligated to support a group or
organization that acts against one's morals is abhorrent.

I am sure that much of the open source developer community does not share the
author's moral flexibility. Those that do can fill the void of products or
services that conscientious objectors may no longer provide.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
The author is not suggesting that developers outright support bad
organizations:

> Of course, you can be an open source company and choose not to sell to an
> organization you find objectionable. At various open source companies for
> which I worked, we refused to do business with pornography or gambling
> companies, for example. Chef, in like manner, could choose not to do
> business with ICE. That said, at my open source companies, we could not
> block those same organizations from using our open source software (and some
> did), just as Chef couldn't block ICE from using its open source code.

If you put code into the world, you have to realize people you dislike are
probably going to use it in some form. The alternative is keeping the code
(and end product) closed and only giving it to people you vet.

